Ask HN: Should I forgo my CEO pay during coronavirus - silexia
======
vegcel
To me, forgoing your own CEO pay exudes privilege. Instead, fight tooth and
nail for your workers first and foremost.

------
jppope
TLDR; yes.

Nuanced Answer: it depends, but probably yes.

~~~
Gibbon1
CEO and CTO at the company I worked for during the 91 Recession didn't take a
Salary for a year to keep their workers employed and the company going.

